# Fatal Frisbee Fling



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Photoshopped? I'd think the group knew they were at the edge, but they don't seem to be concerned with the dog's certain fate.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it's a bird ,it's a plane , no it's WONDER DOG!

yep ,I say photoshopped.

much like the border photos of the separated children . pictures lie.


----------

